# Brylon. why?



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

So I have this vintage unsmoked medico/yellowbole/graybow pipe with a bowl made of Brylon.

I've only smoked CH in it so far, maybe a total of 6 bowls.
Smoked okay, but noticed a couple of things:

1. You can't get a cake to stick on the inside of the bowl. Just a slight wipe to get out some ash and dottle, and the cake comes off.

2. Brylon gets really hot, really early. I take it as a good thing, as it really helps me as a beginner to moderate my puffing.

I'm really trying to figure out if it belongs in my rotation, but the only place I may find it really useful is maybe while fishing waist-deep for trout, or when I don't want to subject my nice pipes to any physical risk. Cob pipes just seem like a better alternative for these times though.

Thoughts on Brylon?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, I am a newb to pipes really but I think you may be right. I went to my local wanna be discount tobacco store to get a corn cob. I got to looking at the el cheapo yellobole pipes and decided that would probably be better, last longer, and serve my purpose better than a cob pipe. I am not happy with my decision for all the reasons you state. 

I guess I should have went with cob. I was just wanting to get something cheap to allow me to smoke a pipe a couple times a day everyday while I build my pipe collection. I just have one and two more bought and hopefully on the way. One from ebay and one from a forum member here. Anyway, I look forward to what the seasoned pipe folks have to say as I am headed to the big town and a real pipe shope tomorrow. Finally gonna have some real baccy!!!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

You ARE better off with a cob. Brylon is just plain nasty.


----------



## pierredekat (Mar 7, 2007)

BRYLON = BRiar + nYLON

There's a whole lot of stuff I would rather smoke than nylon: cob, briar, most woods, meerschaum, clay, just about any stone, etc.

Why brylon, indeed.


----------

